# Re: Radio Chatter



## grapp (Feb 16, 2016)

I was fortunete enough to ride along with station 1, a local paramedic station. We had just got to the station around morning shift, checked the truck and were set. We received a call over the radio for a code 3, additional information would be provided on a possible overdose.

What I've heard is the disbatcher must report descriptive things heard during the call, whether this be people talking in the background and so on... Well, needless to say when our computer finally started "it takes forever." We read the log and thought it was funny, it said complaintant reports in the background the "subject" was tripping balls.

So, one of the paramedics thought it would be funny to ask the disbatcher to read us off the call log because our computers were down... We received the age, complaint, and the disbatcher said the subject is tripping balls over the radio... Lol, I thought it was pretty funny. Any thoughts or comments on that?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2016)

In Georgia I often hear things on the radio that make me scratch my head and say, "WTF?"

I was dispatched to a call for a patient who "dun fell out and busset her head". 

Yeah. I had the dispatcher repeat it. "She busted her head?"

"correct med 2, fell out an busset her head" 

Jesus wept.


----------



## grapp (Feb 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> In Georgia I often hear things on the radio that make me scratch my head and say, "WTF?"
> 
> I was dispatched to a call for a patient who "dun fell out and busset her head".
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2016)

Our dispatch center has a "volunteer" from the south and I swear I might drive the ambulance right on through dispatch if she continue to be allowed to dispatch us.


----------



## grapp (Feb 17, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Our dispatch center has a "volunteer" from the south and I swear I might drive the ambulance right on through dispatch if she continue to be allowed to dispatch us.


Sorry to hear haha! Doesn't seem like the most ideal circumstance!!


----------



## RedAirplane (Mar 9, 2016)

Both sides... Why do people say "copy, um, say that again?"

Either... I copy but just want to hear your voice again (creepy)

Or I copied but forgot real fast. Or I didn't really copy!


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 22, 2016)

We talk over two radio channels, the fire channel, and our private company channel. 

I keep it professional on fire, but I have said some very questionable things over our channel.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 22, 2016)

We have several different channels we use. We stay professional on our fire channels. We are semi professional on our main channel. We are usually pretty bad on the channel for unit to unit or unit to airship channel (it's only a line of sight with no repeaters so the distance it travels is not very far). 

We also have several radio channels we use from areas several hundred miles away from us that we will use for unit to unit talk.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 23, 2016)

Our AMR channel is not professional but is also way more efficient so I don't really care. The issue is that all of the fire departments can listen to us, and they get all butthurt about some things that they take out of context.


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

Tigger said:


> Our dispatch center has a "volunteer" from the south and I swear I might drive the ambulance right on through dispatch if she continue to be allowed to dispatch us.


Oh come on, the South is where its at!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> Oh come on, the South is where its at!



Not when "like" becomes "lack", "five" becomes "fahv"...


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 23, 2016)

Grimes said:


> Not when "like" becomes "lack", "five" becomes "fahv"...


Remind me not to dispatch for you then.


----------

